
Can being cold make you sick? - credo
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/23/well/can-being-cold-make-you-sick.html
======
toni_erika
When you don’t have good nasal mucus flow, it’s harder for the immune system
to work against the virus. These viruses that cause us to catch a cold
predominate during the winter month.

